# Study Help



## msmadelinerose (Sep 1, 2007)

_Hi everyone,_

_I just started culinary school, and it's been 30 years since i've been in school. I was hoping some of you would have some study tips for me, to help me absorb all the information i'm learning. I really want to do the best I can. I'm told by everyone i'm an excellent cook, and I love cooking, so that's part of the battle. I want to win the war~! I read and read the chapter, then do the exercises and read it again. Is there anything else I can do to ensure I learn it?_

_Regards,_
_MsMadelineRose_


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

I went back to school a couple of years ago, after being out for a long time. One thing I found helpful was writing, by hand, questions and their answers, and also summarizing, in hand writing, each chapter. These notes are valuable to keep, but also the writing itself helps.


----------



## msmadelinerose (Sep 1, 2007)

_Thank you~! I'll definately try it. I really do want to do well. Today I have 20lbs of potatoes to practice cutting with, hopefully i'll get the hang of it. Our Chef/teacher isn't worried about speed just accuracy._

_MsMadelineRose_


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

I went to school for something other than cooking, but I think the same applies.

I am sure you are one of those students a teacher loves to have, with that attitude! Best to ya :roll:


----------

